# Special Education Question



## matseu (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi,

There is an opportunity for me to relocate to Mexico City in my current job. It is very appealing but my dilemma is that my 15 y/o son is intellectually disabled. Here in the US he is in a special ed class and most of the focus has been life skills. He has flourished a lot more recently because he has been assisting with the different sports teams in school.
My question, does the American School or any other school offer programs geared for him or are they at least ready for such situations? I just emailed a contact at ASF but wanted to see if anyone here had information or experiences to share.

Thanks
Joel


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Joel,
He is much better off where he is. No comparison. Now you have a BIG decision, with lots of consequences. Good luck.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I agree with Coondawg
In Mexico you will not find better attention for your son, not even the same


----------

